
Seed Fundraising Tips That You Won't Get on Twitter - jenthoven
https://www.kapwing.com/blog/13-fundraising-tips-you-wont-get-on-twitter/
======
andrewljohnson
Jeez, don’t lie to people.

And don’t listen to blogposts that tell you to lie and call it fibbing.

It’s not ok to be a liar.

~~~
TruffleLabs
And this is now running thru my brain

“Here on Fibber Island We strum rubber guitars Our friends live on Mars And we
sew buttons on our cars”... ;)

